# Hi! How are you all?



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

Hello again! Finally I get a chance to log in. It's been quite some time since I last had a chance to visit the forum. I'm glad to see that things are still hot here. 

As for me, what can I say? Life outside the big city (I moved to an island in the Aegean) is much calmer than in Athens, but I miss the concerts and all the events one can attend in a big city. There is, however, a LOT of work here and no time to study piano or compose. 

That's it from me for now. See ya!


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Pick your very own welcome phrase: "*Welcome back.* _Hello yourself._ Great to see you again."


----------



## Scott Good (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Danae,

Welcome back!

Well, it's snow time here...an island in the Mediterranean sounds pretty sweet right now!

(just a hint of jealousy)


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

danae said:


> There is, however, a LOT of work here and no time to study piano or compose.
> 
> That's it from me for now. See ya!


So what are you doing to earn a crust?


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

Andante said:


> So what are you doing to earn a crust?


What's a crust?

What I do is I teach music at a music school and at a primary school, and I also write program notes for the Athens Cpncert Hall, which is something that can be done via internet.


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

Scott Good said:


> Hi Danae,
> 
> Welcome back!
> 
> ...


Nah, don't be jealous. I've been here since the beginning of October and I haven't gone swimming more than 3 or 4 times... which is unforgivable, given the fact that the wheather is perfect most of the time!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

danae said:


> What's a crust?
> 
> What I do is I teach music at a music school and at a primary school, and I also write program notes for the Athens Cpncert Hall, which is something that can be done via internet.


A *crust* is purely a colloquialism meaning what do you do for a living but now I know


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm back in Athens for the Christmas holidays, but it definately doesn't feel like Christmas. It's not winter here yet...


----------

